# German Hardside Camper



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wild rabbit chase here. Have a patient who had a 1954 German camper, he bought new. sounded like "Farearia". Can't google anything like it. Anyone ever heard of one??? Brought it here from Germany, and it's in middle Tennessee now. He's elderly and can't remember the name of it. But knows where it is. I may go and see it. Would like to research it though. It sounded neat as he described it.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Is this what you are asking about? It's not a 1954, but it is a 1959 model.

1959 Westfalia Caravan Travel Trailer 

Leon


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I think I'll stick with my Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beat me to it, Crawfish!

I had the name on the tip of my tounge, but not the info.








I agree with summergames... I'll stick with the Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Same here, give the the Outback. It would make a good collectors item. I wonder how much he wanted for it, since it didn't make reserve?

Leon


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Gotta love the toilet in that little Westfalia.










I think its sitting on the dining table...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Same here, give the the Outback. It would make a good collectors item. I wonder how much he wanted for it, since it didn't make reserve?
> 
> Leon
> 
> ...


$7500 reserve. Read it on the QA section on the bottom of the eBay page. Why I was reading that is still a question









Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Gotta love the toilet in that little Westfalia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With it on the table I get a whole new thought in my head when I think of "Fast Food".


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm guessing it is only on the table so they can sweep the foloor. Normally it sits at the end of the table - seating for five.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Naw...

it's just on the table while the owner runs into the house to lift the toilet seat, before he brings it inside for dumping! Right Moosegut?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Naw...
> 
> it's just on the table while the owner runs into the house to lift the toilet seat, before he brings it inside for dumping! Right Moosegut?
> 
> ...


Man...that joke never gets old.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, give the the Outback. It would make a good collectors item. I wonder how much he wanted for it, since it didn't make reserve?
> ...


I read the whole description too...never realized it was an old auction until I was done reading..LOL

Steve


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to admit fellas, when I first saw it on the table I though it was an old ice cream churn...

the seat kinda gave it away!


----------

